

Comparing Fusion Tables to Open Source CartoDB - saleiva
http://blog.cartodb.com/post/21264086445/comparing-fusion-tables-to-open-source-cartodb

======
jatorre
A totally different post will be needed to discuss about the differences on
pricing, but for the most obvious there was some previous discussion in here
about Google Maps not being free anymore:
[https://plus.google.com/118383351194421484817/posts/foj5A1fU...](https://plus.google.com/118383351194421484817/posts/foj5A1fURGt)

------
eightysteele
Guys, really great stuff! Only missing piece for me was some comparison on the
scaling and performance differences between CDB and GFT. I saw a PostgreSQL
slide at FOSS4G-NA showing 350k QPS with 100 concurrent requests in v9.2.
Maybe a totally different post though. :)

------
sanderpick
Carto CSS rocks my socks

------
andrewxhill
Open source ftw!

------
luisico
Pretty amazing

------
davidsingal
Nice

------
tiagojsag
+1

